# paré [pare] de contar



## rebelliousjukebox

Hola a todos,

¿Qué significa la frase "pare de contar"? 

Aparece en la frase siguiente: 

_Ahí avancé a hacer mi casita que tengo y pare de contar.

_ ¿Significa que no se piensa más en lo que ha ocurrido antes?

Gracias.


----------



## Seica

No, en este contexto significa que se dio por satisfecho con lo que había obtenido.


----------



## aommoa

Y no hi*c*e nada más.


----------



## David_3333

"pare de contar", no "paré de contar", significa "hasta ahí", en el sentido, como dice aommoa, de que ya no hizo nada más.


----------



## Seica

aommoa said:


> Y no hize  *hice*  nada más


 
Cierto, no me había dado cuenta de la tilde. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## rebelliousjukebox

Gracias a todos!

Jack


----------



## adonis1956

Aqui hay un ejemplo donde "pare de contar" significa "etcétera" 
http://www.noticierodigital.com/2014/12/y-eso-era-todo-nicolas/


----------



## chamyto

adonis1956 said:


> Aqui hay un ejemplo donde "pare de contar" significa "etcétera"
> http://www.noticierodigital.com/2014/12/y-eso-era-todo-nicolas/



Pero se sobreentiende que es eso por el contexto. Yo lo conozco como un "y hasta ahí" .


----------



## William Stein

chamyto said:


> Pero se sobreentiende que es eso por el contexto. Yo lo conozco como un "y hasta ahí" .



I don't understand the meaning of the sentence at all:

I managed to set up my little home?/build my little house and that's about it?/that's all there is to it?/and you know the rest of the story?


----------



## adonis1956

Sí, en efecto en España el significado de la expresión es el que debería ser: _pare de contar_, como *imperativo*; pero en la zona del Caribe, como a nosotros nos gusta cambiarlo todo porque somos así, bullangueros, bochincheros y revoltosos, entonces a ciertas expresiones le hemos puesto el significado contrario.


----------



## chamyto

William Stein said:


> I don't understand the meaning of the sentence at all:
> 
> I managed to set up my little home?/build my little house and that's about it?/that's all there is to it?/and you know the rest of the story?



It's something like the expression "y hasta aquí puedo leer" (y sólo llegué ahí) .


----------



## William Stein

I managed to set up my little home and that's it/that's as far as I got?


----------



## chamyto

Let's waits for more opinions, but I think "y para/pare de contar" could be replaced by what I have said above, and your understanding of what I think.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

To me, *that's it* would be fine.


----------



## adonis1956

Aqui hay más ejemplos:

Acepción _"etcétera": _
http://www.eluniversal.com/opinion/091019/pare-de-contar
http://www.laprensalara.com.ve/2014/12/barrio-chino-quedo-en-la-pura-piedra-de-fundacion/
http://respuestasaldivan.bligoo.es/la-familia-hoy-en-dia#.VKRDRyty21w
http://www.pepeeliaschev.com/huesped/esta-revolucion-importa-hasta-petrleo-23


Acepción _"Y hasta ahí": _
http://www.elespectador.com/impreso/articuloimpreso116150-un-gol-y-pare-de-contar

Debo decir que todos los ejemplos con el significado de "etcétera"  aparecen en paginas de Venezuela así que me pregunto si esto no será realmente un venezolanismo, es decir la adopción del primer significado. No sé. Si alguien puede aportar luces sería muy intructivo


----------



## Antonella V

Hola

Estoy de acuerdo con adonis en cuanto a que la expresión ‘_y pare de contar_’ tiene dos acepciones: 1) y punto, y nada más, y hasta ahí, y eso es todo (and that's all, and that's it, period) y 2) etcétera (and so on). La acepción etcétera no solamente se usa en Venezuela, sino que también en Panamá.



> El sexo ha hecho de la isla una pequeña Babilonia de placeres: seducciones, violaciones, zoofilia, prostitución, masturbaciones, homosexualismo, incestos y pare de contar. Todo un remedo paródico de El jardín de las delicias del Bosco.
> 
> Maga. Revista Panameña de Cultura, nº 49-50, 05-12/2002,  PANAMÁ





> Y hay muchos otros nombres del blues en femenino: Ruth Brown, Irma Thomas, Katie Webster, Diane Schuur (quien también ha cantado en Venezuela) y pare de contar. Todas ellas, al igual que los caballeros, han hecho de ese ritmo centenario, la expresión más alta de su arte y de su vida.
> 
> El Universal, 08/09/1996 : Tendencias, VENEZUELA.



Entiendo que en España se manejan las dos acepciones, a pesar que se usa de preferencia la de ‘y eso es todo’.

Este otro hilo trata también este tema.

Saludos,

A


----------



## William Stein

Antonella V said:


> Hola
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con adonis en cuanto a que la expresión ‘_y pare de contar_’ tiene dos acepciones: 1) y punto, y nada más, y hasta ahí, y eso es todo (and that's all, and that's it, period) y 2) etcétera (and so on). La acepción etcétera no solamente se usa en Venezuela, sino que también en Panamá.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entiendo que en España se manejan las dos acepciones, a pesar que se usa de preferencia la de ‘y eso es todo’.
> 
> Este otro hilo trata también este tema.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> A



Hola Antonella,

La acepción de etcétera parece al final de una longa lista, así que no funcionaría aquí: _Ahí avancé a hacer mi casita que tengo y pare de contar.

_Para "etcétera" , la frase tendría que ser así:
 Ahí avancé a hacer mi casita and la transformé en una pequeña Babilonia de placeres: seducciones, violaciones, zoofilia, prostitución, masturbaciones, homosexualismo, incestos y pare de contar.


----------



## Antonella V

Hola William



William Stein said:


> Hola Antonella,
> 
> La acepción de etcétera parece al final de una longa lista, así que no funcionaría aquí: Hasta a_hí avancé en hacer la casita que tengo y pare de contar.
> 
> _Para "etcétera" , la frase tendría que ser así:
> Ahí avancé a hacer mi casita and la transformé en una pequeña Babilonia de placeres: seducciones, violaciones, zoofilia, prostitución, masturbaciones, homosexualismo, incestos y pare de contar.




Así es exactamente. Lo comprendiste muy bien. 

P.S.: Tu casita parece sacada de Sodoma o Gomorra.

Un saludo,

A


----------



## William Stein

Antonella V said:


> Hola William
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Así es exactamente. Lo comprendiste muy bien.
> 
> P.S.: Tu casita parece sacada de Sodoma o Gomorra.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> A



No sé, tu la citaste. Parece que se refiere a Panamá (ya compré mi boleto


----------



## fwaaa

Como una manera de escribir (me parece de una narración), yo diría ¨and that was that¨ o ¨and that was the end of that¨.


----------



## William Stein

fwaaa said:


> Como una manera de escribir (me parece de una narración), yo diría ¨and that was that¨ o ¨and that was the end of that¨.



Pero eso supondría que ya no vive en la casita, no?


----------



## fwaaa

Creo que quiere describir el actitud de la persona... Que no pensó más de ello (de lo que sea de lo anterior), y no "se acabó".  "Put it out of his mind", aunque éste no sea literal


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

fwaaa said:


> Creo que quiere describir el actitud de la persona... Que no pensó más *en *ello (de lo que sea de lo anterior), y no "se acabó".  "Put it out of his mind", aunque éste no sea literal



¿Qué tal algo como lo que dice Forrest Gump "that's all I have to say about that"? Quizá modificándolo un poco "that's all that can be said (about that)".


----------



## Antonella V

Hola



fwaaa said:


> Como una manera de escribir (me parece de una narración), yo diría ¨and that was that¨ o ¨and that was the end of that¨.




La expresión es en presente (y pare/para de contar) y no en pasado (y paré de contar).

Un saludo,

A


----------



## Argieman

William Stein said:


> La acepción de etcétera parece al final de una longa lista, así que no funcionaría aquí: _Ahí avancé a hacer mi casita que tengo y pare de contar.
> 
> _Para "etcétera" , la frase tendría que ser así:
> Ahí avancé a hacer mi casita and la transformé en una pequeña Babilonia de placeres: seducciones, violaciones, zoofilia, prostitución, masturbaciones, homosexualismo, incestos y pare de contar.


Mmm....no estoy seguro, pero me parece que el sentido es que hizo su casita, y siente que mo hizo nada más, por eso el "pare de contar". He feels like that was as far as he got, as you said.
btw, where is your little Babilon? send me the address, don´t be cruel...


----------



## William Stein

Argieman said:


> Mmm....no estoy seguro, pero me parece que el sentido es que hizo su casita, y siente que mo hizo nada más, por eso el "pare de contar". He feels like that was as far as he got, as you said.
> btw, where is your little Babilon? send me the address, don´t be cruel...



See post sweet #16. I think it's in Panama somewhere but I don't have the address. Casco Viejo in Panama City can be a lot of fun, though (and only 40 minutes by plane from here). Feliz Año Nuevo!


----------



## Argieman

William Stein said:


> Ahí avancé a hacer mi casita and la transformé en una pequeña Babilonia de placeres: seducciones, violaciones, zoofilia, prostitución, masturbaciones, homosexualismo, incestos y pare de contar.


Please, give me the address...just for architectonic suggestions I can give you, of course...


----------



## Antonella V

Buenas tardes

El texto al que se ha hecho referencia en los mensajes previos y que está incluído en el _post_ #16 es recogido por el Corpus de Referencia del Español Actual (CREA), una de las bases de datos de la RAE. Corresponde a un artículo de prensa que se ocupa de comentar una novela. Una versión más extensa del artículo que contextualiza la cita del _post_ 16 es:



> […]
> Sin embargo en la novela se recrea la participación del pueblo -léase los humildes- en las grandes gestas históricas del país: el Incidente de la Tajada de Sandía, primera manifestación del nacionalismo panameño, ocurrido en 1856, entre los istmeños del arrabal y los aventureros gringos de paso hacia las minas de California. A raíz de este incidente, el racismo yanqui cobra en la isla una víctima inocente: Phillipe, el iniciador de la estirpe Durgel, de la cual Chompipe es descendiente. Así mismo en la Guerra de Coto -conflicto limítrofe propiciado a la sombra insidiosa de la Mamita Yunai-, el padre de Chompipe y otros lugareños se sumaron espontáneamente al llamado de la patria.
> 
> El sexo ha hecho de la isla una pequeña Babilonia de placeres: seducciones, violaciones, zoofilia, prostitución, masturbaciones, homosexualismo, incestos *y pare de contar*. Todo un remedo paródico de El jardín de las delicias del Bosco.
> 
> La sátira contra la Iglesia y los políticos es recreada por el narrador con perspectiva carnavalesca para atenuar la crudeza de la crítica. En el caso de los gringos la perspectiva es más patética cuando se alude a sus atropellos en la historia de nuestro país; es irónica cuando las gringas solicitan servicios sexuales a los negros de la isla; simbólica cuando el tiburón que se aventuró más allá de la orilla es liquidado a palos por los poblanos; y mítica cuando los cangrejos se lanzan en manifestación con una pancarta antiyaquista en el sueño del Ñopo.
> 
> Por otra parte, los nombres de los personajes sufren múltiples mutaciones que le exigen al lector una lectura pausada y mucha retentiva para no extraviarse en los laberintos nominales. Los suspensos, muchas veces conectados con los nombres, propician desenlaces parciales inesperados…
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> AÑO:  2002
> AUTOR:  PRENSA
> TÍTULO:  Maga. Revista Panameña de Cultura, nº 49-50, 05-12/2002 :
> PAÍS:  PANAMÁ
> TEMA:  02.Literatura
> PUBLICACIÓN:  Universidad Tecnológica de Panamá - Fundación Cultural Signos (Panamá), 2002




Por otra parte, me parece pertinente decir que el DRAE señala respecto de «_y pare usted de contar_» (que es lo mismo que ‘y pare de contar’, excepto que en esta se elide ‘usted’, pero se mantiene inalterable el sentido) únicamente que es una «expresión usada para poner fin a una narración o enumeración». No le atribuye significado específico alguno (ni ‘eso es todo’ ni ‘etcétera’). Esto responde la pregunta inicial de este hilo. Pienso que lo hace así porque hay textos en los que no queda claro *—al menos en mi opinión— c*uál de las acepciones identificadas en este hilo es la más adecuada. Por ejemplo:



> [¿Y en Neiva qué? Allí en medio del país se realizan las fiestas "Sanpedrinas". Codo a codo estarán las tradiciones folclóricas andinas con la rumba de las casetas y hoteles. Como las de "Boda de Plata" y la del Hotel Plaza. Una característica para anotar. A lo largo de Colombia se extiende una fiesta bien caliente, movida, bailable pero con diversidad de ritmos, danzas, música tropical, salsa, vallenato, reggae, terapia, rengue, sanjuanero, porros, cumbias y pare de contar. Bastante caribeña y latina.
> 
> El Tiempo, 01/07/1998 : A RITMO Latino, COLOMBIA.



Saludos,

A


----------



## William Stein

Antonella V said:


> Por otra parte, me parece pertinente decir que el DRAE señala respecto de «_y pare usted de contar_» (que es lo mismo que ‘y pare de contar’, excepto que en esta se elide ‘usted’, pero se mantiene inalterable el sentido) únicamente que es una «expresión usada para poner fin a una narración o enumeración». No le atribuye significado específico alguno (ni ‘eso es todo’ ni ‘etcétera’). E
> 
> 
> A



Hola,

Así que es casí lo mismo que "la mar en coche" en el sentido de "etcetera"  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2944519


----------



## Nicomon

I don't know whether or not this will help - or if rebelliousjukebox who opened the thread in 2010 will come back to confirm or infirm this -  but googling the complete sentence of the initial post  "*Ahí avancé a hacer mi casita que tengo y pare de contar*" (with the quotation marks)  gives 6 or 7 results... all leading to the same context.  The location seems to be Ecuador. I'm not sure that *this link* will be visible to all, but if my assumption is right, it is an extract from _De Yucatán a Chiloé: dinámicas territoriales en América Latina _: 





> Es que comencé a trabajar sola, me daban modelos que hagadonde los señores que yo les iba a decir que me compren [un almacén en Ambato]. Ella [la dueña] me hacía de coger las chompas, con ella trabajaba, así fue mi principio. *Ahí avancé a hacer mi casita que tengo y pare de contar.* También prestaron, me prestaron mucha confianza, me prestaban las telas, me daban a crédito. Y una se vendía y se pagaba”


 * Edit *:  If the first link isn't visible to all, you may try *this one*.  The quote above is the 3rd paragraph under : *Mercados y diversificación productiva.*


----------



## Argieman

William Stein said:


> I managed to set up my little home and that's it/that's as far as I got?





Nicomon said:


> I don't know whether or not this will help - or if rebelliousjukebox who opened the thread in 2010 will come back to confirm or infirm this -  but googling the complete sentence of the initial post  "*Ahí avancé a hacer mi casita que tengo y pare de contar*" (with the quotation marks)  gives 6 or 7 results... all leading to the same context.  The location seems to be Ecuador. I'm not sure that *this link* will be visible to all, but if my assumption is right, it is an extract from _De Yucatán a Chiloé: dinámicas territoriales en América Latina _:  * Edit *:  If the first link isn't visible to all, you may try *this one*.  The quote above is the 3rd paragraph under : *Mercados y diversificación productiva.*



Excellent your link! Based on it, it seems clear to me that "... and that´s as far as I got" (see post 12, by William Stein) is the right translation.


----------

